# The Tall 8 that slipped away.



## Slick8 (Jun 28, 2010)

Well here it is the 2012/13 deer season is over for most of us.

I had this deer on trail cam along with a few other nice deer from late August on. I hunted hard and often throughout the season passing multiple good shots on three young 8's that were smaller but legal.

I consider this a catch and release deer as I passed a 75 yard rifle shot in November opting to hold out for a bow shot. I played cat and mouse a few times in December where he was either passing through or distracted by other deer and never made it to me.

Here's what happened, he followed a doe and two yearlings into feed. When I drew my bow the arrow (FMJ) made a squeak for the first three inches of travel against the launcher on my QAD rest. I later determined the felt to be polished, the odd thing is it doesn't do it with my practice arrows. The other three deer never heard the noise and continued to feed. When I drew (1:12 mark), it was the worst part of the morning 08:00 with sun shining in the blind allowing him to see what I was thinking. He backed out and was gone.

I'm not terribly bothered by this as he will be even better next year and feel blessed to some have some venison in the freezer plus having had an opportunity at this one.

Looking forward to chasing corn buzzards at Brushy Hill now.


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

Cool video- He did not like that arrow being drawn, fo sho!! 

Thought maybe he may change his mind and come back in since the does didn't spook. Good news is he'll be better next year.


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

Seems like always noise is amplified in a hunting situtation...WW


----------



## Slick8 (Jun 28, 2010)

wet dreams said:


> Seems like always noise is amplified in a hunting situtation...WW


Funny you say that. I've been able to get away with quite a bit from the wooden ground blind. I've even made a phone call with deer around me.

It was dead calm when and the other deer didn't even hear it.


----------

